
Python or JavaScript - SStanley
If you already code in python or javascript, which one is your favorite ? And why ?
======
factorialboy
I use both everyday as well. Python is beautiful. Especially if you wrap it
with a decent dependency manager like Pipenv.

I have a high level of comfort with JavaScript as well. While I don't keep up
with the ecosystem (because it literally changes every few months) I think
it's a powerful language to master.

I'm at this age where I don't have favorites. I pick the language suitable for
the task.

------
poletopole
If I have to choice Python hands down because it can be async but is
synchronous by default. But theses days there's Typescript so the choice is
harder. I'm actually learning Ruby at the moment and I'm surprised how my
perception of it was so wrong, so what I'm saying is it's easy to get the
wrong idea at first, but once you dig in, you'll find a bunch of hidden gems
in a language no one talks about. These little gems are what collectively
makes a language good or not--it's not just one major feature, it comes down
to the attention to detail.

~~~
throwaway413
gem install features --hidden

------
uberman
I code in both almost every day.

While I absolutely hate the look of python (and any language where spacing is
significant), I feel like it is easier to get real work done in it.

While I LOVE the look of languages with blocks based on curly braces I find
that any significant javascript implementation tends to result in me having to
spend a lot of time tending to promises.

So given a 3rd choice I would pick my "GO"-to language one not based on
spacing being significant and one where I had more control over when and how I
leveraged concurrency.

So in the end, I reluctantly prefer python to javascript.

~~~
tcbasche
Just curious, but why is spacing an issue? Just use an auto-formatter or
something. A proper IDE will also have similar tools to fix it for you

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
I find it harder to immediately realize and distinguish blocks. I feel that it
requires more visual concentration, and if indentation is messed up, then it
becomes a dumb tab counting game. Disclaimer: I’m a python beginner

~~~
tcbasche
That makes sense. The curly braces do help to identify immediate blocks but I
guess the problem is that blocks are too big and can’t be identified in a
single screen. Although usually easier said than done

------
siquick
They both do different things but complement each other well. It's the
libraries, frameworks, and tools that mostly affect the quality of the
language for my use cases.

Django and REST Framework are two of the best frameworks I've used in any
language, and React (especially now with Functional Components and Hooks)and
Vue combined with Tailwind have allowed me to build some really nice
interfaces.

------
speedmagnet
I personally prefer javascript even with it's downsides. It's very fast for me
to spin up a nodejs express server with sessions/crud API, and I primarily use
the async/await style to simplify promise handling. I work with .NET Core apps
at my day job but for personal projects I always choose nodejs due to
simplicity.

------
SStanley
I feel like you, using both..

For python I like blocks, using semi-colons ':', the fact that i don't have to
use parentheses for loops and using print

But I love promises, or the fact that i can use it or not. I like npm and all
the packages I can found... etc

